# Pizza Muffins



## africanmeat (Aug 7, 2011)

some time ago i mead mini pizza this morning my wife made pizza muffins

it is easy and tasty food on its own or as a side dish.

1 cup milk 50/50

2 eggs

1/4 cup evoo

1 Tbs oregano

1 Tsp salt

1/2 Tsp black pepper

2 cup self raising flower

1 cup grated mozzarella

few small Chery tomato's halved

1/2 cup ketchup

1 tbs hot chili sauce

mix the milk ,oil,eggs ,salt ,pepper,oregano,and the hot sauce.

in a bowl put the flower and mix in the mixture slowly till the mixture is smooth

add the tomato's and mix now add the ketchup to give a marble effect

pour in to molds sprinkle mozzarella on top .

put in pre heated oven at 375 for 15-20 minutes or til you can stick a toothpick and it comes out dry.and the mozzarella is nice and Browne.

Bone appetite.






























































His and hers



















Thanks for looking at my post .


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 7, 2011)

Those look delicious!!

 Thanks for the recipe and great pics!!

  Craig


----------



## nwdave (Aug 7, 2011)

H-m-m-m-m-m, now those look very interesting.  Just got added to the list of things to do. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2011)

Those look Awesome!!!!

His & hers (slight difference)----I almost lost my coffee!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for a great thread!!!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Aug 7, 2011)

mmmm they look very good


----------



## daddydon (Aug 7, 2011)

I love all of your Ideas ..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## windshield king (Aug 7, 2011)

what a great idea thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahron, you just keep raising the bar.

You have such a great bunch of recipes that I've never seen before.

Keep them coming my friend!


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Those look great.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 7, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Those look delicious!!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe and great pics!!
> 
> Craig


  Thanks craig




NWDave said:


> H-m-m-m-m-m, now those look very interesting.  Just got added to the list of things to do.
> 
> Thanks.


 thanks Dave you will love it




Bearcarver said:


> Those look Awesome!!!!
> 
> His & hers (slight difference)----I almost lost my coffee!!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bear did you see the skirt on her
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








RdKnB said:


> mmmm they look very good


 Thanks




daddydon said:


> I love all of your Ideas ..Thanks for sharing!


  Thanks it my pleasure  




windshield king said:


> what a great idea thanks


   Thanks




SmokinAl said:


> Ahron, you just keep raising the bar.
> 
> You have such a great bunch of recipes that I've never seen before.
> 
> Keep them coming my friend!


 Thanks AL when people love what you do you improve
 




meateater said:


> Those look great.


  Thanks  i see you drooling ill fix it


----------



## venture (Aug 7, 2011)

Baking is not my forte, eating is, tho, and those look too pretty to eat!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

